# Innerbeauty's growing group of girls



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

Here's my tank of betta gals.

Aqua super delta female - Azura
Red/gray SD girl - Lizzie
Purple SD girl - Isabel
Pink/Red CT female - Addie
Baby SD girl - Diamond

Orange/black Platy - Miss Bates 

Lizzie & Isabel are sisters that are still pretty young, just now getting their color in. My local pet stores get bettas in super young so they are tiny and practically colorless. Diamond is my newest addition, she is three quarters of an inch long and so curious & sweet! I see hints of dark purple in her tail the last couple of days, so I wonder if she'll look like Isabel.


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

Do u have a male? Are u gonna breed them


----------



## MissBetta1 (Oct 26, 2014)

So pretty. All these sorority's are making me jealous.


----------

